# Mechanical release for recurve ?



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

use of a release will put you with the compound shooters in any sanctioned shoot.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

IBO rules state that a glove,tab,or bare fingers can only be used in any of the traditional classes.
As mentioned above a release would put you into a compound class.
I believe the same applies in the OAA rule book.


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Shooting a release with a recurve is not a good idea. When an arrow is released with fingers, there is a sideways bending motion of the arrow. This motion allows the bottom fletching to clear the shelf with minimal contact. When an arrow is shot with a release, the arrow does not have the sideways bending motion, and the bottom fletch will crash hard into the shelf, creating serious accuracy problems. There is a very good slow motion video available from Easton that shows this. If an elevated stick on rest is used, you can minimize the fletch contact, but the bottom fletch will still contact the stick on rest. If you rotate the nock a little bit to allow for the bottom fletch to clear, the top fletch will come in contact with the riser. Most traditional recurves are not true center shot bows, and will be very challenging to shoot with a release.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Not sure if this is the one you are referring to but it does show the arrow oscillation.


----------



## Kevin Mees (Oct 26, 2013)

Finally some straight forward no BS answers. Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

When you shoot fingers,your paradox is left and then right (horizontal) resulting in your arrow upon release moves away from the riser reducing arrow contact.
When a mechanical release aid is used, your paradox is vertical.
As mentioned above,your arrow would come into hard contact with the self of the bow should you use a release thus causing accuracy issues.
Tabs and gloves are your best choice and are cheaper.
Form is so important and practice is essential and patients.
Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Bob Jacobsen Vegas winner 
(1974) Last to win Vegas in the 
Pro Division with a recurve bow
scoring 899 of 900.
Bob used a XX75 1915 arrow.
Spike release, Norscope and 
a Carroll Bow. He now owns 
the very successful 
Jake's High Country Archery 
in Orem Utah


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Early 70's, there were some recurve shooters using releases. So it works. Today if you have a release the rules put you with the compound shooters.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

The use of fingers is a huge part of the tradition of trad bows at least in the European sense. You are unlikely to see any exceptions here. On the other hand in the more eastern or asian tradition a thumb ring is used as a release.


----------

